# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Multiple models for the peopling of the Americas

## Angela

See:

Ben A. Potter et al:
"Current evidence allows multiple models for the peopling of the Americas"

http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/8/eaat5473


"*Abstract*Some recent academic and popular literature implies that the problem of the colonization of the Americas has been largely resolved in favor of one specific model: a Pacific coastal migration, dependent on high marine productivity, from the Bering Strait to South America, thousands of years before Clovis, the earliest widespread cultural manifestation south of the glacial ice. Speculations on maritime adaptations and typological links (stemmed points) across thousands of kilometers have also been advanced. A review of the current genetic, archeological, and paleoecological evidence indicates that ancestral Native American population expansion occurred after 16,000 years ago, consistent with the archeological record, particularly with the earliest securely dated sites after ~15,000 years ago. These data are largely consistent with either an inland (ice-free corridor) or Pacific coastal routes (or both), but neither can be rejected at present. Systematic archeological and paleoecological investigations, informed by geomorphology, are required to test each hypothesis."

----------


## bicicleur

so,

Attachment 10378


the news is that the IFC would have existed 15 ka

there is more or less continuous human presence in Alaska since 14.2 ka

13.3 ka Alberta pré-Clovis site is on the southern site of the IFC
but connection with Alaska remains to be proven

no early traces on the NPC route, allthough some parts of the 15 ka coastline are not submerged today

but, according to Peter Bellwood in his book 'First Migrants', there were microliths north of the icecap, while they were absent south

----------

